

Apple's glitch-filled Maps app could get someone killed - natefriedman
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-12-10/apple-maps-strands-motorists-looking-for-mildura/4418400

======
mephi5t0
right, like select "Walking directions" and accidentally walk into the Bronx
at 3 AM :)

Also, people should look at the directions of Apple max as a whole as well,
you can tell that something is fishy when route looks dumb. Just use common
sense

